# Best Bodhi Strain?



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 10, 2017)

Ive read a lot of praise about Bodhi around here. If you were to recommend just 1 strain of theirs, what would it be?


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 10, 2017)

I would recommend going to GreatLake Genetics and getting 3 packs for $150. You buy 2 and get 1 free and they are listed at $70 each. You can get his 2 most popular strains, Goji and SunShine DayDream, and get a free pack on top of it. I used to pay $100 a pack and still was not happy. So, $150 for 3 is a killer deal in my book!

https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi

Freebie list.
https://sites.google.com/site/greatlakesgeneticscom/bodhi


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 10, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I would recommend going to GreatLake Genetics and getting 3 packs for $150. You buy 2 and get 1 free and they are listed at $70 each. You can get his 2 most popular strains, Goji and SunShine DayDream, and get a free pack on top of it. I used to pay $100 a pack and still was not happy. So, $150 for 3 is a killer deal in my book!
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
> 
> ...


So is Goji OG the most popular?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> So is Goji OG the most popular?


Its one of his standout strains as well as Sunshine Daydream


----------



## MustangStudFarm (Jun 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> So is Goji OG the most popular?


Snow Lotus and Appilacia are the two males that he uses for breeding. These two strains will get one each and they are both his most popular. Some like Snow Lotus others like Appy males. He lost both of the males, so these will not be around forever.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 10, 2017)

while SSDD and Goji are his most popular it really depends what you are looking for. A heavy hitter? A day time smoke? A get lost in your head sativa?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 10, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> while SSDD and Goji are his most popular it really depends what you are looking for. A heavy hitter? A day time smoke? A get lost in your head sativa?


I'd like a heavy hitter that yields well.


----------



## COGrown (Jun 10, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I'd like a heavy hitter that yields well.


If you mean heavy hitting indica, you want hybrids with the 88g13hp dad, its the pure indica father cut bodhi uses most often. The appalachia is the most sativa father and the snow lotus is closer to a 60/40 s/i. The 88g13hp hybrids usually yield well with enough veg time and root space.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 10, 2017)

Blueberry Hashplant - Blue Dream x g13hp ...yield wise. his best strains from what I've read...SSDD, Goji, Dank Sinatra, Dream Beaver, Black Triangle, sunshine 4, soulmate, any of his og x 88g13hp should be fire


----------



## GreenSanta (Jun 10, 2017)

COGrown said:


> If you mean heavy hitting indica, you want hybrids with the 88g13hp dad, its the pure indica father cut bodhi uses most often. The appalachia is the most sativa father and the snow lotus is closer to a 60/40 s/i. The 88g13hp hybrids usually yield well with enough veg time and root space.


so a 88g13hp leaning pheno of cowbell would yield some heavy hitting indica buds?


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 11, 2017)

I went with Joystick, Pinball Wizard, and Cobra Lips.. have SSDD x GG#4 freebies as well. To me those were what i wanted to try. So best is pretty subjective.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 17, 2017)

Best sativa?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 17, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Best sativa?


Best overall strain by Bodhi... I wanna try his best so I know what all the hype for bodhi is all about.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 17, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Best overall strain by Bodhi... I wanna try his best so I know what all the hype for bodhi is all about.


Nah Bro, I'm asking what Bodhi is the best sat strain.


----------



## torontoke (Jun 17, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Nah Bro, I'm asking what Bodhi is the best sat strain.


Dream beaver imo


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 17, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Nah Bro, I'm asking what Bodhi is the best sat strain.


Oh okay. I just wanna know what is considered his best. I know Goji OG and sunshine Daydream get a lot of praise but are they his best?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm not sure anyone here can really gauge that info because everyone has a "checklist" and everyones "checklist" is different. There's just so many variables to consider, KWIM

Your best bet is to see what's available and research the strains/genetics you're interested.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 17, 2017)

I've only grown 7 Bodhi strains so far(full packs to boot) but I gotta say Guava Hashplant is a pure winner. It's got everything. Nose, bag appeal, potency, yield and it's also easy to grow. If you like indica you can't go wrong with the 88g13/hp crosses.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 17, 2017)

MustangStudFarm said:


> Snow Lotus and Appilacia are the two males that he uses for breeding. These two strains will get one each and they are both his most popular. Some like Snow Lotus others like Appy males. He lost both of the males, so these will not be around forever.


no love for the ghash male?


----------



## GreenTools (Jun 18, 2017)

There is no " best overall strain" from Bodhi . That's like saying Pepsi is better than Coca Cola. ...


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2017)

GreenTools said:


> There is no " best overall strain" from Bodhi . That's like saying Pepsi is better than Coca Cola. ...


That doesn't even make sense


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 18, 2017)

Pepsi/coke is easy binary choice.
Bodhi has over 70 strains on GLG.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2017)

Well. Looks like I'll just be trying his popular Goji OG and Sunshine Daydream. That's if I can even get Goji. The two places I order from are sold out.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 18, 2017)

If you're looking for sativas get something with the appy or snow lotus male. All the appy crosses I've tried are fire. GLG has mother's milk, juicy fruit thai x snow lotus, Silver Lotus, Super Silver Temple (SSH x (SSH x williams wonder)), mountain temple, Green Lotus, Starflight Guava, moontang, strange brew, cobra lips, dream lotus, and more. take your pic based on the genetics

@GrowGorilla GLG has 84 packs of Goji


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> If you're looking for sativas get something with the appy or snow lotus male. All the appy crosses I've tried are fire. GLG has mother's milk, juicy fruit thai x snow lotus, Silver Lotus, Super Silver Temple (SSH x (SSH x williams wonder)), mountain temple, Green Lotus, Starflight Guava, moontang, strange brew, cobra lips, dream lotus, and more. take your pic based on the genetics
> 
> @GrowGorilla GLG has 84 packs of Goji


Where is GLG?


----------



## torontoke (Jun 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Where is GLG?


Michigan
Stealth shipping includes a killer t shirt.
Buy 2 get 1 free plus a free bad dawg strain.
4 packs (44seeds) for 140$


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 18, 2017)

"my buddy" has used them many times sending straight cash. Just make sure to send it with lots of paper so no one can see the cash. get tracking so they seal it in front of you at the post office. no order problems ever with GLG. the bad dawg freebies are fire as he uses Loran's Long Bottom Leaf male (same male that Motarebel uses so it's a proven male). He used to send free stickers and wax containers (silicone). I guess it maybe a shirt now?

current bodhi freebies:
*Bodhi Freebies list for orders*

* Placed on, or after*

*May 22nd at 6 PM EDT.*

*Buy any 2 packs of Bodhi*

*GEAR GET 1 PACK FREE!!!!!!!*

*Chem 91 JB x Snow Lotus
Wolf Pack (Giesel x Appalachia)
Chem D x SSDD
Kudra x Snow Lotus
GG4 x SSDD (Outdoor)
Solo's Stash (HPKx Snow Lotus)
Dragon Fruit (Oldsog SSH x Snow Lotus)
Prayer Tower (indica) (Lemon Thai Indy x Appalachia)
Sour Butter X 88g13/hp
Super Snow Lotus (Mass Super Skunk x Snow Lotus)
Black Lotus (86 uw Black xSnow lotus)
Soraya Afkansastan x Snow lotus
Elfinstone (Sweet Skunk appalachia)
Silver Lotus (SSH X Snow Lotus)
Cobra Lips (Chem 3 x Appalachia)
Hindu Hashplant (LA Hindu x88g13/HP)
Natural Mystic (Jamaican x Snow lotus)
Strange Brew (Sweet Skunk x Snow Lotus)*

These freebies are fire. I have 2 packs of wolf pack as I wanted to hunt for the real Mass Super Skunk. the Natural Mystic, elphinstone, dragon fruit, Strange Brew should be super sativas


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> "my buddy" has used them many times sending straight cash. Just make sure to send it with lots of paper so no one can see the cash. get tracking so they seal it in front of you at the post office. no order problems ever with GLG. the bad dawg freebies are fire as he uses Loran's Long Bottom Leaf male (same male that Motarebel uses so it's a proven male). He used to send free stickers and wax containers (silicone). I guess it maybe a shirt now?
> 
> current bodhi freebies:
> *Bodhi Freebies list for orders*
> ...


Wolf Pack is definitely fire. That was one of the best "freebies" I've ever grown. Great structure, frost, and tons of funk. After spending a ton on GLG 420 promo I went back and placed _another_ order just to get a back-up of WP


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 18, 2017)

GLG is legit. order with confidence.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 18, 2017)

GLG is Great Lakes Genetics.... https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2017)

I think I'm going to give GLG a shot and pickup SSDD and Goji OG. For my freebies I wanna get Wolf Pack. Plus you get a pack of bad dog strain? What a silly crazy deal! $140 + $30 shipping to Canada. $214 CAD. Works out to $4.87 per seed. Awesome!


----------



## torontoke (Jun 18, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I think I'm going to give GLG a shot and pickup SSDD and Goji OG. For my freebies I wanna get Wolf Pack. Plus you get a pack of bad dog strain? What a silly crazy deal! $140 + $30 shipping to Canada. $214 CAD. Works out to $4.87 per seed. Awesome!


Plus a killer t shirt

Edit:
I'm pretty sure it's usd so a couple bucks more with exchange.
I mailed cash with a note and followed his instructions on the site.
Took a week and a half but I have ordered a few times now.
I'd suggest trying at least one other male cross but I'm sure you will enjoy them all anyway.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Plus a killer t shirt


Ya. Can't forget that!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Plus a killer t shirt
> 
> Edit:
> I'm pretty sure it's usd so a couple bucks more with exchange.
> ...


Pardon my ignorance, what is on the shirt?


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 18, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Plus a killer t shirt
> 
> Edit:
> I'm pretty sure it's usd so a couple bucks more with exchange.
> ...


$214 is including shipping and 26% exchange to USD. Killer deal. Thanks to everyone who recommended GLG for Bodhi gear!


----------



## torontoke (Jun 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Pardon my ignorance, what is on the shirt?


They have a few different ones.
There's a tie dye one with a Buddha and says sunshine daydream.
A black one with the dragon blood hashplant logo
A black Big Bang theory one with all the breeders logos
I wear mine everywhere and it's funny sometimes u get the nod of understanding lol once or twice I've sent people to the website after they asked about the shirt.
Put your size in the notes 
Enjoy


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

Goji OG is true connoisseur smoke, such great selection of phenos to hunt through. I had 5 phenos from my first pack of Goji OG and talk about having a hard time narrowing down to one. So I didn't, I kept 2 phenos #2 and #3. #2 was super frosty and easy on the eyes...incredible bag appeal, mouthwatering OG flavor and an almost psychedelic stone that was the perfect balance of indica and sativa affects. #3 was a favorite of many in my area which is Western Mass, home of the Chems and many seasoned chem heads were just in love with my #3 pheno of Goji and even favored it over Chem D. It was straight up earthy fuel with a hint of bitter rotten fruit. Not a fruity sweet smell, but bitter is all I can think to call it. As for looks the #2 beat the #3 in that department but the #3 was still a beautiful specimen all the way.


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is just a few dry nug examples of my Goji OG #2 .. tippity top shelf


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

And here is some Goji OG #3..You cant go wrong with 99.9% of B's crosses, but this one will always be in my all time top 5


----------



## luv2grow (Jun 22, 2017)

Grollia just order em and pop. You won't be disappointed. 
I'm sure it's hard to understand why none of these Extremely experienced Bodhi lineage growers in here can't narrow down the top two. It's a impossible feat! We still finding absolute fire each round. 
Can't wait to see the smile on your face when you get your run done.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jun 22, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Here is just a few dry nug examples of my Goji OG #2 .. tippity top shelf
> 
> View attachment 3965109 View attachment 3965108 View attachment 3965107


That first pic is super frosty. Just awesome!


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> That first pic is super frosty. Just awesome!


thank you. soaring stone from head to toe and every fingertip


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 23, 2017)

If you need your seeds sooner. Get a priority mail envelope that does not need a signature. It is like $20.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 23, 2017)

How close would the crosses be to the mothers? I'm interested in the Blueberry Hashplant, More Cowbell, and Sky Lotus simply because I love Blue Dream, GSC, and Skywalker OG. Any suggestions and or experience with any of these crosses? Haven't ran any Bodhi yet.


----------



## cuddlesthesheep (Jun 23, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> How close would the crosses be to the mothers? I'm interested in the Blueberry Hashplant, More Cowbell, and Sky Lotus simply because I love Blue Dream, GSC, and Skywalker OG. Any suggestions and or experience with any of these crosses? Haven't ran any Bodhi yet.



Love what I've seen from More CowBell


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 23, 2017)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> Love what I've seen from More CowBell


Does is keep the Cookie smell and flavor?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 23, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> Does is keep the Cookie smell and flavor?


If you head over to the Bodhi thread you'll find some great smoke reports and pics. A few cats over there have grown it out. Most everyone is very helpful.

I have Space Cake going right and I've heard its loud. More Cowbell, the Fuzz, and White Lotus are going into dirt this weekend.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 23, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Here is just a few dry nug examples of my Goji OG #2 .. tippity top shelf
> 
> View attachment 3965109 View attachment 3965108 View attachment 3965107


Those pics are inspiring. They look amazing! I bought a back-up pack during the 420 sale and I'm tempted to throw the whole pack down and go hunting. I have one Goji I keep in rotation but I want to see what else can be had in a pack of these. 
I probably should've bought 2 packs


----------



## kds710 (Jun 24, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> How close would the crosses be to the mothers? I'm interested in the Blueberry Hashplant, More Cowbell, and Sky Lotus simply because I love Blue Dream, GSC, and Skywalker OG. Any suggestions and or experience with any of these crosses? Haven't ran any Bodhi yet.


If you want crosses that more closely resemble the mom then your best bet is snow lotus x's. Bodhi has either said or been quoted to have said that his snow lotus stud tends to allow most females crossed to it to express her traits without much influence from the male if I remember correctly. Other than extra frost, potency from the snow lotus you should find some nice girls with lots of traits passed on from the female in these crosses

I've seen some seriously stunning examples of Space Cake (GSC x Snow Lotus) and Sky Lotus. A certain grower found a pheno in a pack of Space Cake that rivals any Dosidos or forum cuts I've seen thus far


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> If you want crosses that more closely resemble the mom then your best bet is snow lotus x's. Bodhi has either said or been quoted to have said that his snow lotus stud tends to allow most females crossed to it to express her traits without much influence from the male if I remember correctly. Other than extra frost, potency from the snow lotus you should find some nice girls with lots of traits passed on from the female in these crosses
> 
> I've seen some seriously stunning examples of Space Cake (GSC x Snow Lotus) and Sky Lotus. A certain grower found a pheno in a pack of Space Cake that rivals any Dosidos or forum cuts I've seen thus far


That's what I wanted to know. Thanks bro. I'm sold haha


----------



## kds710 (Jun 27, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> That's what I wanted to know. Thanks bro. I'm sold haha


happy to help


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 27, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Here is just a few dry nug examples of my Goji OG #2 .. tippity top shelf
> 
> View attachment 3965109 View attachment 3965108 View attachment 3965107


That looks amazing! Job well done!


----------



## kds710 (Jun 28, 2017)

st0wandgrow said:


> That looks amazing! Job well done!


much appreciated


----------



## Tom sellecks mustache (Jul 7, 2017)

freewanderer04 said:


> How close would the crosses be to the mothers? I'm interested in the Blueberry Hashplant, More Cowbell, and Sky Lotus simply because I love Blue Dream, GSC, and Skywalker OG. Any suggestions and or experience with any of these crosses? Haven't ran any Bodhi yet.


I grew his jabbas stash his bobas stash his sunshine daydream, I found his genetics to be killer and way stable, one of the better breeders out there,,, cause I have grown from so many and his are one of my top three,


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jul 7, 2017)

Who has the Blueberry Hashplant?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 7, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Who has the Blueberry Hashplant?


Shoe has them and I'm pretty sure glg has em too


----------



## Tom sellecks mustache (Jul 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> That first pic is super frosty. Just awesome!


U should grow his lucky charms or his lando's Stash, fucking off the charts, best pheno hunting out there, wasn't really a bad pheno, just some that were absolute treasures, fucking phenos u find that u end up treating em like they are a long lost family member, gotta love those,


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 7, 2017)

Tom sellecks mustache said:


> U should grow his lucky charms or his lando's Stash, fucking off the charts, best pheno hunting out there, wasn't really a bad pheno, just some that were absolute treasures, fucking phenos u find that u end up treating em like they are a long lost family member, gotta love those,


I'd love to get a pack of Lucky Charms but nobody has them.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I'd love to get a pack of Lucky Charms but nobody has them.


I have some in veg right now I was planning to make more but then I just saw last week that bodhi is creating f2's


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I have some in veg right now I was planning to make more but then I just saw last week that bodhi is creating f2's


Will the F2's be as good?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> Will the F2's be as good?


That's really a preference question.
There will be less random total phenos but depending on what ur after that could easily be a good thing.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> That's really a preference question.
> There will be less random total phenos but depending on what ur after that could easily be a good thing.


I guess for a guy that's never grown Lucky Charms, wouldn't know any different. I'd still buy an F2 pack.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I have some in veg right now I was planning to make more but then I just saw last week that bodhi is creating f2's


Btw. Are you going to be keeping a mother for clones?


----------



## torontoke (Jul 7, 2017)

GrowGorilla said:


> I guess for a guy that's never grown Lucky Charms, wouldn't know any different. I'd still buy an F2 pack.


I think it's safe to assume that any breeder is going to use their favourite pheno in the process of making the f2's 
So chances are the f2 will be more stable and unison so tbh I'd rather an f2 but it's subjective.



GrowGorilla said:


> Btw. Are you going to be keeping a mother for clones?


 I've yet to find a plant I'd consider a keeper so I don't really keep moms and I never clone. Run and done.
The lucky charms I have going will be hit with roadkill unicorn pollen on the lower branches. If I get a nice male I may save the pollen and or bx it


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Jul 7, 2017)

torontoke said:


> I think it's safe to assume that any breeder is going to use their favourite pheno in the process of making the f2's
> So chances are the f2 will be more stable and unison so tbh I'd rather an f2 but it's subjective.
> 
> 
> ...


I used to only run clones, but I haven't taken any cuttings for a few years now. I have so many different strains of seeds now that I look forward to popping something different.


----------



## completenoobie (Jul 19, 2017)

honestly??? the one I have in my hand at the moment whatever that may be. even if I had a strain I didn't really want, if it was the only one I had it would be my favorite at the moment.

coincidentally that happens to be sunshine daydream, I hope to try many others in the future and get back to you on this. however, it won't be an answer to the BEST, just my FAVORITE. best is subjective and unqualifiable and unquantifiable


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 20, 2017)

Lucky charms had an amazing terp profile, flavor, and high. Although good luck finding seeds. I only have bagseed of that particular strain. 
Mother's milk is goji og x appalachian. Creamy chemmy goodness... hard to pick a fave. 
And as mentioned can't go wrong with ssdd


----------



## AAjax (Mar 26, 2018)

Getting ready for 4/20 anyone know what kind deals GLG gonna be running this year?


----------



## kingzt (Mar 26, 2018)

I got a cut of lucky charms im flowering right now. It's real finicky and causing me trouble. I got it from a reputable source but all the talk of how hard it is to find kind of has me questioning if it's the real deal. Can anybody who has grown it chime it and let me know what I should look for. Also what is the craze about the strain that everyone likes? From I was told it's a potent strain but I have not had the pleasure to try it.


----------



## torontoke (Mar 26, 2018)

kingzt said:


> I got a cut of lucky charms im flowering right now. It's real finicky and causing me trouble. I got it from a reputable source but all the talk of how hard it is to find kind of has me questioning if it's the real deal. Can anybody who has grown it chime it and let me know what I should look for. Also what is the craze about the strain that everyone likes? From I was told it's a potent strain but I have not had the pleasure to try it.


https://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?201361390&p=720914#post720914

This is a great journal for lc info


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2018)

I've only got experience (_and I use that word very loosely_) with 2 strains from Bodhi which are "Mothers Milk" and "Solo's Stash". I had 2 girls of the Mothers Milk and 1 of them is an absolute keeper. Any hype I read about Bodhi gear was substantiated after finding this one plant. Unreal terps, smells and flavors of sweet, creamy, milky unique goodness. Huge main cola of sticky dense bud that gives an intense high even for seasoned smokers. I only get 3 spots for mommas in my room and this one earned a spot to stay. It checks every box and I didnt even have to dig that deep to find this treasure.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 27, 2018)

She’s Beautiful Red! How long did you flower her?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> She’s Beautiful Red! How long did you flower her?


Thanks! She got the lumberjack at 62 days I believe? Both phenos were relatively early finishers for what they are.
I must add, I even had a light timer go out on me and left lights on for days and not 1 nanner was to be found on any of the Bodhi gear. Stable girl for sure!


----------



## kds710 (Oct 13, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Mother's milk is goji og x appalachian. Creamy chemmy goodness... hard to pick a fave


Just the mom of goji was used for Mother's Milk nepali OG x appy...kills me that I had my last pack of goji og and my only pack of mother's milk in my stash of seeds that got stolen last year  Luckily I believe we'll be getting bodhi's #31 cut soon. I think he holds 2 specific cuts a #31 and a #5 but I keep seeing nothing but positive things said from people that have had it in their gardens, that the flavor and effects more than make up for the mild smell. Looks like she stacks somethin fierce too. One thing I love about b's creations is the uniqueness in a seed industry full of cookie crosses


----------



## CikaBika (Oct 13, 2018)

cuddlesthesheep said:


> while SSDD and Goji are his most popular it really depends what you are looking for. A heavy hitter? A day time smoke? A get lost in your head sativa?


I need heavy hitter..
has anybody grown 
*Bodhi Seeds – Cherry Hashplant* ?


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've only got experience (_and I use that word very loosely_) with 2 strains from Bodhi which are "Mothers Milk" and "Solo's Stash". I had 2 girls of the Mothers Milk and 1 of them is an absolute keeper. Any hype I read about Bodhi gear was substantiated after finding this one plant. Unreal terps, smells and flavors of sweet, creamy, milky unique goodness. Huge main cola of sticky dense bud that gives an intense high even for seasoned smokers. I only get 3 spots for mommas in my room and this one earned a spot to stay. It checks every box and I didnt even have to dig that deep to find this treasure.
> View attachment 4112607
> 
> View attachment 4112615


red that looks dam good.


----------



## mr. childs (Oct 13, 2018)

CikaBika said:


> I need heavy hitter..
> has anybody grown
> *Bodhi Seeds – Cherry Hashplant* ?


nope still in the fridge for me, sold a pack to a family member that disappeared, i'll try to get a review for you soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 13, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> red that looks dam good.


Thanks ky! Run # 3 in progress. I love this strain/pheno
Heres a few shots of "round 2" from clone...


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks ky! Run # 3 in progress. I love this strain/pheno
> Heres a few shots of "round 2" from clone...
> View attachment 4215371
> 
> ...


That looks dam good as well,only thing I hate about it is I don't have a sack of it,hope you made seeds of that just in cass you loos the mother plant.Happy growing to you red.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks ky! Run # 3 in progress. I love this strain/pheno
> Heres a few shots of "round 2" from clone...
> View attachment 4215371
> 
> ...


Is that mother’s milk? Or jabbas? It’s Gorgeous.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 13, 2018)

I read it to say mothers milk.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 14, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Is that mother’s milk? Or jabbas? It’s Gorgeous.


Thank you! Its the Mothers Milk and luckily enough I only had to pop like 2-3 beans to find her. She is full on milky, conversation heart candy and Smoothie Tums. Just amazing overall. Big yields, heavy stone, and an easy grower.....I couldn't ask for more from a plant.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Oct 21, 2018)

I have always had MM on the radar but I never pulled the trigger on that one. I have tried a few Bodhi strains and have a few in the vault. I have to say I wish I could afford all this guys gear to be honest. The amount of time he spends in breeding and testing against most breeders today is ridiculous. I grew his Green Lotus, Prayer Tower Sativa, ssdd, Sunshine 4 and Dream beaver and all have produced some nice plants. Been trying to vault his gear he doesn't make anymore. Just picked up superstitious as my latest and pretty stoked to try that Stevie Wonder hybrid. Years from now ppl are going to be looking for these strains.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 21, 2018)

Id try dream beaver


----------



## Biggestpothead (Oct 21, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Id try dream beaver


Dream beaver is unavailable


----------



## Justmythoughts (Jan 15, 2020)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I would recommend going to GreatLake Genetics and getting 3 packs for $150. You buy 2 and get 1 free and they are listed at $70 each. You can get his 2 most popular strains, Goji and SunShine DayDream, and get a free pack on top of it. I used to pay $100 a pack and still was not happy. So, $150 for 3 is a killer deal in my book!
> 
> https://www.greatlakesgenetics.com/category/bodhi
> 
> ...


Kdj


----------



## Jonathn (Mar 5, 2020)

A couple master hash plant Phenotypes of random bothAt least three times but they’re so damn flavourful.They got such a body buzz this stuff is the kind of stuff that you’ll literally fall asleep with the joint in your hand so.It says he used A vintageMaster Kush. it must’ve been strongShe shines through more so than any other of the G13/HP plants. I got them for free luckily for testing and then they went on the menu Not long after I sent my reports back to Mr. and Mrs. B. I recommend this one to anyone Who likes those mocha Bubba body buzz type strains. You should have no problem finding keepers. One has a lot of purple and popcorn style nugs and the other one has long call us and a few little Popcorn underneath. Are usually trim a third underneath the canopy at the bottom my light doesn’t penetrate that deep anyways the pictures really don’t show how nice the plants really are because of the HPS lighting. I’ll take a couple more they’re coming down As soon as they find some time to set up somewhere to hang them. Space is something I’m short on in this place.At least I got lots to smoke.Thanks Mr. and Mrs. B this one was worth all the effort for both of us.


----------



## Jonathn (Mar 5, 2020)

I don’t know if I should put this here but I’m going to anyways. This is a Do Si Do female hit with holy weed pollen I don’t know what to call it yet because this is the first run she is big and beautiful kind of purpling up we’re almost at 10 weeks tomorrow will be 10 weeks are usually like to give them three days in the dark but I don’t think i’m going to this time. They look beautiful they did have a long veg so I guess that’s why the plant is so big compared to my other plants I should get a leastThree or more ounces I hope are usually get 2 1/2 from the holy weed femaleIn an 1 1/2 from the Dosie dough.I got lucky and traded for a beautiful Do Si Do Male and female which I lost the mail already. I’m sure I can get another cut no problem. As well as OGKB for a cut of Ogkb x g13/H.P. And putting pop from archive seats and I love all of them they are really great the cookie strains I thought were just hype.But they seem to be my go to strain now but they seem to be my go to strain now Especially the Dosido It’s got such a beautiful vanilla Kush flavour and I’ve never had it tested but I’m sure it’s up there in the numbers because it Got the most amazing FX starts off almost like a sativa but within about 15 to 20 minutes you’re in a dreamy Indica Layback state with euphoria for days.The holy weed has got a really nice effect as well as amazing flavour so I imagine these plants are going to be pretty tasty they smell amazing but will The taste test will Be interesting can’t wait to report back. .


----------



## Jonathn (Mar 8, 2020)

Master hash plant. Better lighting now two Hard-hitting phenotypes. Both pack on the Weight And they both have strong pungent aromas the one leans more to the The master Kush but they both Similar aroma and flavourOne just looks more Kush and one takes after the G13/HP.


----------

